# Excel 2003 printing problem



## Somerset (Mar 14, 2012)

Trying to print a spreadsheet in excel 2003. I've set the print area, and have the dotted lines around the right area. However, only the first column is printing. As I've spent a good two hours setting it up I can feel my blood pressure going up. Does anyone on here have any useful ideas?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 14, 2012)

When you go to print the document, and you're looking at the pop-up box that comes up before you print, do you see anything along the lines of "print selection" on that popup box?


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 20, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Trying to print a spreadsheet in excel 2003. I've set the print area, and have the dotted lines around the right area. However, only the first column is printing. As I've spent a good two hours setting it up I can feel my blood pressure going up. Does anyone on here have any useful ideas?



I would pose the question on Mr. Excel - excellent advice and quick!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 21, 2012)

What does "print preview" reveal?

Do you have landscape/portrait set properly from the Page Setup menu?


AMR


----------



## Somerset (Mar 21, 2012)

Buried deep in the print dialog boxes is a "print gridlines" option. BLood Pressure returned to normal very quickly.

Many thanks for your help.


----------

